# Ariens dealer wants $150 round trip delivery pickup fee? This normal?



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

So I called this one authorized repair center for warranty services and they wanted $150.....

Is this normal? they are about 5 miles from me.
I could probably just hire someone off CL or something??


Anybody know if this price range is OK?

This is in Long Island NY area,.


Thanks


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Talk to Ariens. They need to be aware of their dealer's policy.

Worst case scenario, you can rent a truck from Home Depot for $20.


----------



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

CO Snow said:


> Talk to Ariens. They need to be aware of their dealer's policy.
> 
> Worst case scenario, you can rent a truck from Home Depot for $20.


Yeah what is funny is that HD is on the Ariens list but they will just pass the repair to another facility...


You think the policy is really borderline fraud??immoral?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

They need to back off the crack pipe a bit..... know anybody with a truck? A nice dinner or a good 6 pack ought to do it. AND take it someplace where you don't have your pants around your ankles!


----------



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> They need to back off the crack pipe a bit..... know anybody with a truck? A nice dinner or a good 6 pack ought to do it. AND take it someplace where you don't have your pants around your ankles!


lolol yeah I am gonna reach out to two other dealers and see what the "fee" is


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Tuna, can't you get support from the selling dealer?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Uber -

I called a couple of dealers when I was looking into Ariens. 
All of them except for 1 would do a pickup/dropoff if one was Exactly in the neighborhood....

Otherwise, the pickup/delivery rates were fairly inline with the OP


----------



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

uberT said:


> Tuna, can't you get support from the selling dealer?


Bought from Snow Blowers Direct in Illinois.... No tax and much cheaper than NY prices...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think this is just an "*Ariens*" thing. Brick and mortar establishments are really feeling the crunch from online stores and also forums such as this and also youtube. Lots of us who would never consider making our own repairs now jump right in because there are support groups, forums and how to videos such as Donyboy 73 to help us out. I've made several repairs on my appliances too, now there are so many videos. All that to say that I think dealers are simply trying to keep their doors open and some of the more lax ones are going to make it up in any way they can. Their operating costs have risen while their business has dropped off. I'm not making excuses for them. It's just that I think all these things combined are making them set these crazy "fees".

One of the first questions asked also will be,"Did you purchase it here?"


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Tuna, how many round trips will have to be made to offset the savings you enjoyed?


----------



## TunaTaint (Jan 24, 2016)

uberT said:


> Tuna, how many round trips will have to be made to offset the savings you enjoyed?


Do dealers offer free pick up/delivery if you buy from them?

lmk:redface:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bad69cat said:


> They need to back off the crack pipe a bit..... know anybody with a truck? A nice dinner or a good 6 pack ought to do it. AND take it someplace where you don't have your pants around your ankles!


Truck... I wouldn't be w/o one. If I was limited to one vehicle it'd sure be a truck. You own pickup truck and a lawnmower and snowblower you'll never be rich but you'll never go hungry either. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have a hitch on the back of your car? You could get one of those platforms that connects.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

TunaTaint said:


> Do dealers offer free pick up/delivery if you buy from them?
> 
> lmk:redface:


I bought locally this year. I asked the question and I believe I'd get one free round trip with them assuming it's a warranty claim. Beyond that, I think it's basically $100 each time they come out. They're probably 9 miles from my house and are a major player in the area.

There's no doubt we are at their mercy if we can't move these machines when they need service. Everyone is exposed in the same way regardless where you purchase the blower.

From what I've seen over the past couple years, the big box stores are priced about the same as the local dealers. I've "mailed ordered" 3 machines and this 4th came from the local place.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

TunaTaint said:


> Bought from Snow Blowers Direct in Illinois.... No tax and much cheaper than NY prices...


My friend who is looking for an Ariens right now is finding that if you are in NY and buy from SBD.com the local dealers will not service it. Seems like a Warranty is not what it used to be. Ariens better do something about that.


----------



## setrusko (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like some of these dealers need to remember what they agreed to when becoming an Ariens dealer.

"Astound all customers of Ariens and Gravely Branded products regardless of where they purchased their product with timely service and parts support."

Become an Ariens Company Dealer


----------



## DOUGNASH (Dec 9, 2014)

TunaTaint said:


> So I called this one authorized repair center for warranty services and they wanted $150.....
> 
> Is this normal? they are about 5 miles from me.
> I could probably just hire someone off CL or something??
> ...


That's nuts

Four Seasons Power Equipment charges me $30 each way

I am in Freeport, they are in East Meadow

Find someone else, do not go there...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I don't believe they can legally turn you away, but you could easily be placed at the end of the list...


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

In some parts of Long Island and certain times, a 10 mile round trip can easily take an hour, include load time and it could take more. The guy's got to make a profit on his truck and driver. I don't blame him. 

Your time's valuable too. If you don't think so go ahead and rent a truck. By the time you get through it will be 2 hours or more of your time plus the rental which I guaranty is more than the $20 someone quoted above. If you already own a truck stop belly aching and load up. Haha.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have a pickup. But I do have a trailer hitch on the back of my vehicle. I can rent a small trailer from UHaul for $25 to move something around. Not as convenient as tossing it in the back of a pickup, of course, but a lot cheaper than buying another vehicle  

If you don't have a trailer hitch, then I like the suggestion of renting an hourly truck from Lowes or Home Depot. Those are often $20-25 for the first hour.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

uberT said:


> Yeah, I don't believe they can legally turn you away, but you could easily be placed at the end of the list...


I personally know a J.D. dealer who when lowes and others began selling the cheap deere products, told me he refused to work on them. I went by a month later and he had seemingly changed his mind.:icon_whistling: I think the mothership adjusted his thinking. I bet if you contact Ariens those dealers who refuse to work on units purchased online or from big box stores will be given the choice of "Work on them or lose your franchise".
In my first post I said the first question usually asked is, "Did you buy your blower from us?" You'll get kicked to the end of the list.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You need a friend with a pickup truck, and the beers are on you.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

TunaTaint said:


> Do dealers offer free pick up/delivery if you buy from them?
> 
> lmk:redface:


That depends on the dealer, You need to know the policies before you purchase.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I personally know a J.D. dealer who when lowes and others began selling the cheap deere products, told me he refused to work on them. I went by a month later and he had seemilngly changed his mind. I think the mothership adjusted his thinking. I bet if you contact Ariens those dealers who refuse to work on units purchased online or from big box stores will be given the choice of "Work on them or lose your franchise".
> In my first post I said the first question usually asked is, "Did you buy your blower from us?" You'll get kicked to the end of the list.


I'm sure this dealer will submit an invoice to Ariens for any warranty work he does, but they probably pay less than the shop rate. There is a case to be made on the dealer's behalf for a pickup and delivery charge to service a machine he did not sell. Most places here in Canada have a delivery charge on whatever, of about $75.00. So hes looking for 75 each way. I recall reading other threads here where dealers were looking for a transportation charge even when machines were purchased from them.

It was suggested you just rent a truck at Home Depot for a few hours. That sounds like your best option to get it done fast, and not bend any friendships. When its ready, just rent it again and be done with it.


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

I asked about a delivery fee and service fee before I purchased my SHO. I was told it was $40 each way from a dealer around 5 miles from my home. When the paperwork went to the front counter I noticed it went up to $100. It was corrected once I reminded the salesman he quoted me $40.

When I was at the Toro dealer, he told me pickup and delivery would be free for the term of the warranty. He was a good 20 minutes from my home.


----------



## OsoRojo (Jan 25, 2016)

> Do dealers offer free pick up/delivery if you buy from them?


 I think I bought from TunaTaint's dealer. it was $200 for a round trip to pick up and return and I purchased from the dealer!

So based on that, my other blower I purchased from SBD.com was a great savings!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Are you requiring that they coordinate their visits so that someone is certain to be there on *both* round-trip visits ?

Or will they find the unit in your front yard on the first trip . . . . and be able to just drop it back there when it has been repaired; with no need to stand around waiting for a human being ?

Around here, they get *One Hour's Labor charge for each trip* . . . . which is a good deal for me because I'm 28 miles out in the boonies. Still, I do most of my own work on site.

And you did mention that NY prices are higher.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I can understand them feeling squeezed by internet competition to a degree, but to me, that's where they need to step up their game and do the services the e-comm places can't. Free pick up and delivery (local) goes a long way to customer satisfaction and is dirt cheap in the bigger scheme of things. Particularly when you get $80/hr shop charges..... I have notice dealers are more about catering to contractors over homeowners and I wonder if they are cutting their own throats?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I rented a truck from Enterprise for $60.00 and drove 90 miles up to and 90 miles back from my dealer to pick up my SB. While there were dealers closer to me, none of them had the Deluxe 28 SHO and 1 told me I would have to pay for freight charges if they ordered one from Ariens.

Also, the dealer I purchased from was willing to meet me half way between my home and their location to deliver the machine to me, which I thought was very nice of him, but obviously wouldn't be able to deliver it 90 miles away. I told him thanks but I wanted to go ahead and come up there and meet him and see his shop. I am glad I did. Because of it, I met a new friend, and got to see a very cool shop and talk to a man who loves Ariens as well and is proud to be a dealer for them. I know that he would be willing to meet me halfway should I ever need warranty work as well and wouldn't charge me for the trip. It's just him and a few trained college kids (who are responsible and mature and good people) that work at his shop in Ft. Collins. I was impressed. Glad to put another plug in for my Ariens Dealer, The Water Shed in Ft. Collins, CO. Check out his website and you will see why I like him and his place so much. Great southern gentlemen with awesome customer service. He does also sell Toro products and stands behind them as well, but he told me 9 out of 10 people want the Ariens product when everything is said and done. He may not get as big of a kickback from Ariens as he does for Toro, (not sure if that even happens?) but he loves quality products and selling them. 
http://thewatershedinc.com/


----------

